# A Skink?



## warwolf (Jul 9, 2017)

In the Flinders Ranges, May 2017


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes, it is a skink, but I'm not sure of the species. We have them in our yard too, as we are right on the doorstep of the Flinders.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 9, 2017)

It's a keelback!


----------



## Wally (Jul 9, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> It's a keelback!



And the legend continues.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 9, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Yes, it is a skink, but I'm not sure of the species. We have them in our yard too, as we are right on the doorstep of the Flinders.


Lucky you haha


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 25, 2017)

Post #3: I obviously mistakenly thought that old chestnut had died a natural death some considerable time ago!

As already verified, it is indeed a skink, the species being _Egernia striolata_, commonly referred to as the “Tree Skink”. While it regularly utilises hollow trees and exfoliating bark for shelter, it is equally at home in rocky environments that provide crevices for shelter. They are social species, often occurring in pairs, family groups or multiple pairs with some unpaired members.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 25, 2017)

They're social alright, we don't just have the family but the whole neighbourhood living in our yard I reckon.


----------



## sibyl1078 (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice skink photo you've taken.


----------

